# Surf Cup -vs- Silverlakes Showcase



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 23, 2018)

Silverlakes is definitely hotter  - going to be 100+ all 4 days . Where are the coaches going?


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 23, 2018)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Silverlakes is definitely hotter  - going to be 100+ all 4 days . Where are the coaches going?


I love Surf Cup, and prefer games near the coast, but no need to spread misinformation about SilverLakes.  Most games will be played Fri-Sun and, as of right now, it's forecast to be only a couple degrees hotter than the historical average for this time of year.  None of this should be a shock to the teams that signed up for this tournament (or the coaches who have registered to attend).


----------



## jojosoccer (Jul 23, 2018)

Coaches from out of state deal with high temps in the summer all the time. Mid west -Texas can be just as hot as Norco. Coaches will deal with the heat since recruiting is a part of their job.


----------



## El Clasico (Jul 23, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> I love Surf Cup, and prefer games near the coast, but no need to spread misinformation about SilverLakes.  Most games will be played Fri-Sun and, as of right now, it's forecast to be only a couple degrees hotter than the historical average for this time of year.  None of this should be a shock to the teams that signed up for this tournament (or the coaches who have registered to attend).
> 
> View attachment 2976


Now that's how you put a positive spin on something!!  So it's historically hot as hell out there and it's only forecast to be a couple of degrees hotter than hell that weekend. hmm?

However, you are correct. Everybody that signed up for that tournament knew exactly what they were signing up for so no need to cry about it here. Yes, I am talking about the parents who could have stood up and said no, let's do something different.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 23, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> Now that's how you put a positive spin on something!!  So it's historically hot as hell out there and it's only forecast to be a couple of degrees hotter than hell that weekend. hmm?


Not putting a positive spin on anything.  96 degree soccer games suck.  But the OP was suggesting coaches would defect because of the weather forecast.  I was addressing that particular suggestion.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 23, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Not putting a positive spin on anything.  96 degree soccer games suck.  But the OP was suggesting coaches would defect because of the weather forecast.  I was addressing that particular suggestion.


Huh? I never said a coach would defect. I was trolling though.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 23, 2018)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Huh? I never said a coach would defect. I was trolling though.


Whatever, dude.  Don't spread misinformation and don't f*ck with kids' college opportunities.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 23, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Not putting a positive spin on anything.  96 degree soccer games suck.  But the OP was suggesting coaches would defect because of the weather forecast.  I was addressing that particular suggestion.


Remember that is 96 degrees in the shade.  Del Mar (boys) will be 80, 74, 75 degrees and overcast (Sat-Mon) and Oceanside (girls) 80, 74, 78 degrees and overcast (Sat-Mon).  As a referee I would much rather be working Surf Cup in Del Mar or Oceanside. As for the college coaches, they will have someone where they need to be to see the players they are interested in.  Surf Cup has the DA teams playing Thu, Fri, Sun, Mon and Non-DA Sat, Sun, Mon. Silverlakes lists all teams including the DA teams playing Fri, Sat, Sun. I would imagine most of the college coaches will boogie up to Silverlakes on Saturday when the DA teams are not playing Surf Cup.  The drive is not that far from Del Mar or Oceanside to Silverlakes, so it will be like last year and the coaches that may want to see players at another venue will travel to those players.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 23, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Remember that is 96 degrees in the shade.  Del Mar (boys) will be 80, 74, 75 degrees and overcast (Sat-Mon) and Oceanside (girls) 80, 74, 78 degrees and overcast (Sat-Mon).  As a referee I would much rather be working Surf Cup in Del Mar or Oceanside. As for the college coaches, they will have someone where they need to be to see the players they are interested in.  Surf Cup has the DA teams playing Thu, Fri, Sun, Mon and Non-DA Sat, Sun, Mon. Silverlakes lists all teams including the DA teams playing Fri, Sat, Sun. I would imagine most of the college coaches will boogie up to Silverlakes on Saturday when the DA teams are not playing Surf Cup.  The drive is not that far from Del Mar or Oceanside to Silverlakes, so it will be like last year and the coaches that may want to see players at another venue will travel to those players.


I agree entirely but would add that it's not just DA teams that coaches are interested in.  Not all coaches are looking for the same thing.  I saw over 20 coaches come to see one game between Flight 1 girls teams at Legends' SilverLakes tournament last month.  Plus there's a lot of good ECNL teams (from within and out of state) playing at SilverLakes this year too.


----------



## Josep (Jul 23, 2018)

Inquiring minds want to know which tourney will BH be scouting at this weekend.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 23, 2018)

Josep said:


> Inquiring minds want to know which tourney will BH be scouting at this weekend.


Probably both since there are 5 days of soccer.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> I love Surf Cup, and prefer games near the coast, but no need to spread misinformation about SilverLakes.  Most games will be played Fri-Sun and, as of right now, it's forecast to be only a couple degrees hotter than the historical average for this time of year.  None of this should be a shock to the teams that signed up for this tournament (or the coaches who have registered to attend).
> 
> View attachment 2976


"Historical average" temperature is part of the problem.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 23, 2018)

espola said:


> "Historical average" temperature is part of the problem.


Yeah. The historical average is 93 degrees for all 3 days and Friday is expected to be over 100 and breaking the record if cloud cover breaks up. When his DD loses 7-0 he says the lost by a couple of goals. All in fun Papa .


----------



## mirage (Jul 23, 2018)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Silverlakes is definitely hotter  - going to be 100+ all 4 days . Where are the coaches going?


So my experience says it has nothing to do with the weather at either places.

Coaches come to games to watch players they already have had contacts and some interests.  I have never known any coach that simply cold visit games to "discover" talent.  Not saying it doesn't happen but its not the norm, I don't believe.

The coaches will be at wherever the players of interests are.  So if prospects are at Surf, they will be at Surf and if at Silverlakes, then at Silverlakes.  Its a job to scout players and is for their livelihood ultimately as it translates into team success.  

If its hot, its hot.  If its cold, its cold.  Weather has nothing do with scouting at which tournaments.  Its a matter of who do they want to see.


----------



## El Clasico (Jul 23, 2018)

mirage said:


> So my experience says it has nothing to do with the weather at either places.
> 
> Coaches come to games to watch players they already have had contacts and some interests.  I have never known any coach that simply cold visit games to "discover" talent.  Not saying it doesn't happen but its not the norm, I don't believe.
> 
> ...


I would have to agree with this.  I can only speak for my experience and those of the people we know and are familiar with so it is with amusement when I read all those posts on this forum from parents looking to get their kid discovered about how many coaches are where.  I don't know what it matters since you only need one coach at your game.  The one that you have been communicating with already and who is there to watch your child play. You want to know which venue they are going to be at?  The same one as you!  The same one that they the other players are at that they committed to watching and if that is two different venues, they will find a way to go to both.   ....and since they are so busy, they won't spend a lot of time watching games looking for that hidden gem.  They already seem to know where they are.  If you are on their radar, trust me, you will know about it.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 23, 2018)

mirage said:


> So my experience says it has nothing to do with the weather at either places.
> 
> Coaches come to games to watch players they already have had contacts and some interests.  I have never known any coach that simply cold visit games to "discover" talent.  Not saying it doesn't happen but its not the norm, I don't believe.
> 
> ...


Last year so many people were saying the coaches want to go to the beach. Are you sure .


----------



## jojosoccer (Jul 23, 2018)

If a player sends an email and invites a coach to their game- chances are the coach will try to come.
When we were U16 we didn’t get into Surf Cup but played at Carlsbad to piggy back the coaches at Surf. We had a handful of coaches come to Carlsbad and I know of 1 player that was recruited from that 1 Carlsbad invite and she is now playing D2 Soccer.
Bottom line: start communicating your interest and invite the coach no matter what tourney or where you are playing.


----------



## mirage (Jul 24, 2018)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Last year so many people were saying the coaches want to go to the beach. Are you sure .


LOL, you're trolling again....

You really should think about those parents that don't know the difference and take your words seriously as it relates to their kids.


----------



## Monkey (Jul 24, 2018)

Does anyone know whether any of the games will be streamed or if the games will be taped?  It has been fun for the kiddos to go back and watch some of the DA games that they have friends on.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 24, 2018)

mirage said:


> LOL, you're trolling again....
> 
> You really should think about those parents that don't know the difference and take your words seriously as it relates to their kids.


Yeah a bit.


----------



## Pitch pop (Jul 24, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> I love Surf Cup, and prefer games near the coast, but no need to spread misinformation about SilverLakes.  Most games will be played Fri-Sun and, as of right now, it's forecast to be only a couple degrees hotter than the historical average for this time of year.  None of this should be a shock to the teams that signed up for this tournament (or the coaches who have registered to attend).
> 
> View attachment 2976


Yes you are right..... looks like ideal playing conditions.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 24, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> I love Surf Cup, and prefer games near the coast, but no need to spread misinformation about SilverLakes.  Most games will be played Fri-Sun and, as of right now, it's forecast to be only a couple degrees hotter than the historical average for this time of year.  None of this should be a shock to the teams that signed up for this tournament (or the coaches who have registered to attend).
> 
> View attachment 2976


Looks like it might be a little cooler than expected. Current forecast:


----------



## timbuck (Jul 24, 2018)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Looks like it might be a little cooler than expected. Current forecast:
> 
> View attachment 2985


I can smell that warm cow shit from here...


----------



## outside! (Jul 25, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I can smell that warm cow shit from here...


Norco bills itself as "Horse Town, USA".


----------



## Surfref (Jul 25, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I can smell that warm cow shit from here...


The smell used to be far worse 20+ years ago when there were cattle on both sides of the freeway from Norco to I-60.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 25, 2018)

outside! said:


> Norco bills itself as "Horse Town, USA".


Bullshit


----------



## Soccer_newbie (Jul 25, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Bullshit


Exactly....bull   shit


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Soccer_newbie said:


> Exactly....bull   shit


Not if it's a dairy farm (that would be cow shit) or a beef feeder lot (steer shit).


----------



## timbuck (Jul 25, 2018)

I bet the college coaches love that smell in the air while eating sushi.


----------



## MijoPlumber (Jul 25, 2018)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Silverlakes is definitely hotter  - going to be 100+ all 4 days . Where are the coaches going?


Mijo, the coaches will be at Surf Cup. 
If


SocalPapa said:


> I love Surf Cup, and prefer games near the coast, but no need to spread misinformation about SilverLakes.  Most games will be played Fri-Sun and, as of right now, it's forecast to be only a couple degrees hotter than the historical average for this time of year.  None of this should be a shock to the teams that signed up for this tournament (or the coaches who have registered to attend).
> 
> View attachment 2976


Mijo, don’t  forget Silverlakes has cervesas in the clubhouse!


----------



## Fact (Jul 27, 2018)

First day of Silverlakes and second for Surf DA.  How is the interest from college coaches and what age groups are the biggest draw from D1s given the changes in recruiting (if you can call it that).


----------



## Surfref (Jul 30, 2018)

So, how were the two tournaments this past weekend?


----------



## Dubs (Jul 30, 2018)

For Silverlakes there were a lot of coaches on the Friday (30+), a little less on Sat and not many at all on Sunday.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 30, 2018)

Surfref said:


> So, how were the two tournaments this past weekend?


It seems there were a fair amount of coaches at SilverLakes.  A friend, whose daughter plays for an 02 SCDSL Flight 1 team, said there were 10 coaches at her game on Friday.  That's the most they've had for any one game at any tournament, including Surf College Cup.  He also said it was hot, but not unbearable.  2 of their 3 games were morning games so about 75-80 degrees.  They had one afternoon game that was 95 degrees, but coaches nevertheless came out to that game too.


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Jul 30, 2018)

We had a few college coaches on Friday and Sunday in Silverlakes- not a soul there mid-day on Saturday. 

Overall, it was a joke- making all of these kids play in that heat for the dim possibility of a look from a college coach.  I assume a majority of coaches were at Surf- why wouldn’t they be?

My biggest take away- I’m really glad that my kid won’t be playing in the Discovery division this fall. Anything to avoid the drive to Norco.


----------



## AFC (Jul 30, 2018)

I don't know any college coaches who would come to any games without prior contact with a player who they are interested to see.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jul 30, 2018)

37/18/14 were our college count for each day.  With D1 practices starting these week plenty of the bigger schools were not present.  Either they were at Surf or more likely having one last free weekend before their season starts.


----------



## jojosoccer (Jul 30, 2018)

It looked to me that Sulverlakes had a good variety of college divisions.
D1-3 and NAIA
 Plenty of D3 schools, that are known for excellent academics, typically smaller schools. To me having multiple types of schools represented is a positive.
It seemed like more D1 schools at Surf.


----------



## Monkey (Jul 30, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> It looked to me that Sulverlakes had a good variety of college divisions.
> D1-3 and NAIA
> Plenty of D3 schools, that are known for excellent academics, typically smaller schools. To me having multiple types of schools represented is a positive.
> It seemed like more D1 schools at Surf.


Your team has a 10:40 game today at Surf and you have time to post this at 10:30?


----------



## jojosoccer (Jul 30, 2018)

You clearly have me mistaken


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 30, 2018)

AFC said:


> I don't know any college coaches who would come to any games without prior contact with a player who they are interested to see.


Actually this is untrue; but, I will rephrase for you to make it correct. "I don't know any college coaches from D1 top schools who would come to any game without prior contact with a player who they are interested to see.".


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 30, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> 37/18/14 were our college count for each day.  With D1 practices starting these week plenty of the bigger schools were not present.  Either they were at Surf or more likely having one last free weekend before their season starts.


They are recruiting hard because kids check into camp today.  Testing tomorrow and practice starting the following day. My kid and her roommate both got out of town for the weekend because it will be December the next time that they have a free weekend.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 30, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> They are recruiting hard because kids check into camp today.  Testing tomorrow and practice starting the following day. My kid and her roommate both got out of town for the weekend because it will be December the next time that they have a free weekend.


I hope your DD has a kick butt season!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 30, 2018)

LadiesMan217 said:


> I hope your DD has a kick butt season!


Thank you.  Continued good luck to you and your daughter at the U17 WWC later this year.


----------



## NorCal (Jul 30, 2018)

Surfref said:


> So, how were the two tournaments this past weekend?



There was a good turnout of D1 coaches and USNT coaches watching MVLA ‘04 @ Silverlakes this weekend. 

1st game was in their stadium - what a great venue (see attachment). 

We’ve been to Surf Cup 4x and now Silverlakes once. Here’s my opinion:

•Parking - Silverlakes 
•Entrance - Surf Cup 
•Merchandise- $ame
•Food - never ate but both looked good 
•Fields - Silverlakes has the Stadium if your lucky enough to play in it, but all other fields @ both events are amazing.
Amenities - Video games, couches  and yoga mats @ Players Lounge in Silverlakes was cool. Silverlakes seems like they really want to be “good hosts”
•Weather - Surf Cup (hot at Silverlakes but not unbareable, windy but not unplayable; Rained twice @ Surf....still give Surf the advantage here)
•Travel - Silverlakes is 2 hours closer for us NorCal teams and you don’t have to drive thru LA  
•Competition - 3+ years ago Surf Cup (best of the best)...now I’ll give the edge to Silverlakes. At least for the ‘04 age group. Good mix of DA & ECNL teams...and they played against eachother!!!
•Overall - I think Surf Cup is iconic and it’s nice to go at least once in your youth soccer career....but Silverlakes was very impressive this weekend and I can see it becoming the premier college showcase in the near future. 

(I will be at Surf Cup next weekend for my son’s ‘06 Team so I’ll have a better comparison in a few days)


----------



## USC (Jul 30, 2018)

Saw lots of D1/D2 coaches the first day at Surf Cup, hardly visible the days after.   Not present during semi/finals. Last year I remember coaches present throughout the tourney. 

Maybe it had to do that a week prior they had the DA showcase and most D1/D2 coaches went there instead.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 30, 2018)

USC said:


> Saw lots of D1/D2 coaches the first day at Surf Cup, hardly visible the days after.   Not present during semi/finals. Last year I remember coaches present throughout the tourney.
> 
> Maybe it had to do that a week prior they had the DA showcase and most D1/D2 coaches went there instead.


Thursday and Friday at Surf had a good number of coaches and scouts for the DA games.  Saturday had a much smaller number probably due to no DA teams playing and the coaches probably went to Silverlakes.  On Sunday the sidelines were full of college coaches on DA and non-DA games.


----------



## ajaffe (Jul 30, 2018)

We had three d1 at our semis and I sat with 2 different d2s and 3 different d1s at games where my high school girls were playing. Some of them were coaching their teams so they had their club gear on. They were around.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 30, 2018)

NorCal said:


> There was a good turnout of D1 coaches and USNT coaches watching MVLA ‘04 @ Silverlakes this weekend.
> 
> 1st game was in their stadium - what a great venue (see attachment).
> 
> ...


Helluva team!


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jul 30, 2018)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Actually this is untrue; but, I will rephrase for you to make it correct. "I don't know any college coaches from D1 top schools who would come to any game without prior contact with a player who they are interested to see.".


Not true. Many D1 coaches have come to our games this year that have had no contact with our players prior to seeing them.  Offers have also been extended without the player initiating any contact.


----------



## NorCal (Jul 30, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Helluva team!


A little short handed (3 starters did not play) but overall good showing and reserves got some
Quality playing time.


----------



## Shaggie96 (Jul 31, 2018)

AFC said:


> I don't know any college coaches who would come to any games without prior contact with a player who they are interested to see.


This is not true in my somewhat limited experience. We've had several coaches watch our games at various tournaments who I'm pretty sure weren't contacted by any players. For example, we had a D1 coach come to two of our games at Surf Cup because he was looking to replace a player who was going to be leaving on an LDS mission. He is now recruiting one of the players on our team even though this player had not contacted him. You have to think there are coaches who might be recruiting only 2 or 3 players at a tournament, but since they're there, they might as well watch games.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Shaggie96 said:


> This is not true in my somewhat limited experience. We've had several coaches watch our games at various tournaments who I'm pretty sure weren't contacted by any players. For example, we had a D1 coach come to two of our games at Surf Cup because he was looking to replace a player who was going to be leaving on an LDS mission. He is now recruiting one of the players on our team even though this player had not contacted him. You have to think there are coaches who might be recruiting only 2 or 3 players at a tournament, but since they're there, they might as well watch games.


I agree.  Back when I was a team manager for a team of high school players, we made up a roster sheet to hand out to coaches at tournaments.  Some players added their own highlight sheets.  I walked around the tournament site giving copies to anyone that looked like a coach or scout, and put some copies on the table provided in the coaches' area, if the tournament had one.  I also know of 2 players who were invited to have a talk in the coach's office (the tournament was being played on his campus).


----------



## soccer dude (Jul 31, 2018)

I was at both venues this past weekend with 1 04 daughter playing at surf and 1 02 at Legends.  Can't say I saw any coaches at 04 at surf but saw a few at our 02G daughter at legends but it isn't a fair comparison due to the age.  I can say, however, that we played 2 Silverlakes games on the turf fields at 3:30 and 5pm and both were ridiculously hot.  At some point I counted 8 water breaks by the referee since it was 100 degrees in the shade.  I even timed 6 minutes between a few of the water breaks during the 5pm game.  I want safety for my girl but come on, that seems were overboard especially when both teams had 5+ subs.  I would say silverlakes should ban turf fields between 12-5pm on 100+ days.  I've never wanted to leave a field so fast after the 3:30 game.  The game flow was definitely an issue with the heat and water breaks.  I'm a big silverlakes fan since I live 12 mins away but oceanside temps were definitely better at 85'ish vs 105'ish at silverlakes.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 31, 2018)

soccer dude said:


> I was at both venues this past weekend with 1 04 daughter playing at surf and 1 02 at Legends.  Can't say I saw any coaches at 04 at surf but saw a few at our 02G daughter at legends but it isn't a fair comparison due to the age.  I can say, however, that we played 2 Silverlakes games on the turf fields at 3:30 and 5pm and both were ridiculously hot.  At some point I counted 8 water breaks by the referee since it was 100 degrees in the shade.  I even timed 6 minutes between a few of the water breaks during the 5pm game.  I want safety for my girl but come on, that seems were overboard especially when both teams had 5+ subs.  I would say silverlakes should ban turf fields between 12-5pm on 100+ days.  I've never wanted to leave a field so fast after the 3:30 game.  The game flow was definitely an issue with the heat and water breaks.  I'm a big silverlakes fan since I live 12 mins away but oceanside temps were definitely better at 85'ish vs 105'ish at silverlakes.


Those breaks were probably for the referees.  They don’t have 5 subs to use for themselves and are likely on their 3rd game is the day by 3:30pm.


----------



## jojosoccer (Jul 31, 2018)

Yes, the breaks probably were for the referees. And those refs may have been doing multiple games that day.
But it still disrupts the flow of the games.
Was the wind blown my at Sulve Lakes too?


----------



## socalkdg (Jul 31, 2018)

Question for everyone.  When you have three divisions, are coaches only watching the highest level teams?  See below as example from Silverlakes.

G2004Teams
*Schedules | Standings* Maybach 12
*Schedules | Standings* AMG 12
*Schedules | Standings* S-Class 12


----------



## El Clasico (Jul 31, 2018)

Guys, some of this stuff should be common sense by now. If you have gotten to U15, you should already know how the system works.  For those that don't, here are the games that the coaches watch and their respective order...

1. Games where they have contact with a player and an interest
2. Maybach or SuperBlack if they want to see players they know of.
3. AMG for shits and giggles in between their games of choice
4. S-Class - You will see them at these games if they want to stop and say hello to an old friend or coach on their way to the bathroom or they are bored out of their minds.

There are exceptions but this is the rule.  Anyone who responds that the rule is different is only speaking from 2nd hand knowledge and not from real, personal experience.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 31, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> Question for everyone.  When you have three divisions, are coaches only watching the highest level teams?  See below as example from Silverlakes.
> 
> G2004Teams
> *Schedules | Standings* Maybach 12
> ...


I refereed Surf Cup 4 games Saturday (G04 and 01) and 4 games Sunday (G02 and 01) with a mix of all three flights.  The four Saturday G04 and G01 Super Black, Super White and Black bracket games each had about 15 coaches that dropped by to watch some portion of each game.  All of my Sunday games had 30+ coaches that watched at least a portion of each game and those games were Super Black and Super White brackets.  I did run into two coaches from Midwest D2 colleges that I know very well.  I knew they were on my sideline when one yelled, "Run faster ref."  I talked to them at halftime and asked who they were scouting.  They said that they just dropped by the field because I was in the center and they wanted to see if I still sucked.  When we talked after the game they did say they were glad they stopped because there were a couple players from the Hawaii team and one from the SoCal team (G01 teams not top bracket) that they wanted to talk too.  They were also there to watch one of the G01 NorCal teams in my last game, but left to another field before halftime.  Maybe they got tired of the NorCal ECNL team completely dominating the NorCal DPL team.  The ECNL team had 80+ percent of possession and made the DPL team look like a Rec team.  I only called one foul in the entire first half and four in the second with all of the fouls committed by the DPL team. 

I love doing these better tournaments since the teams actually play good soccer and I usually have no problems with parents or coaches.  At Surf Cup on Saturday and Sunday I had no parent problems and only had to have a very brief talk with a coach to remind him to stay in his technical area.  Overall my Surf Cup experience was great and the weather was nice.


----------



## CrazyTown (Jul 31, 2018)

One frustration from Surf Cup.....  no more three day parking pass, rather $12 per day!   And I always get annoyed at the shorter game times and playoff games going straight to PKs, for the amount of money these tournaments cost!  Oceanside seemed hotter than usual.  I did run into a handful of head coaches that I know (D1 and D2) and chatted a bit about their weekend.  Several made mention of the fact that they were in Norco Friday but that it was "waaaaaay too hot" to be there more than a day....  but that they were splitting time between both.  Sounds like there was good turn out at both locations.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 31, 2018)

CrazyTown said:


> One frustration from Surf Cup.....  no more three day parking pass, rather $12 per day!   And I always get annoyed at the shorter game times and playoff games going straight to PKs, for the amount of money these tournaments cost!  Oceanside seemed hotter than usual.  I did run into a handful of head coaches that I know (D1 and D2) and chatted a bit about their weekend.  Several made mention of the fact that they were in Norco Friday but that it was "waaaaaay too hot" to be there more than a day.   Sounds like there was good turn out at both locations.


Start refereeing then you get free parking.  I don't know if Oceanside was hotter than last year, but it was definitely humid which made it feel hotter while running around the field.


----------

